

Stalker Fear Over Phone App - DanielBMarkham
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2872019/Stalker-fear-over-facial-recognition-phone-app.html#ixzz0gsypsBQg

======
junklight
Ah - an almost perfect example of UK Tabloid reporting:

Moral panic over something that doesn't yet exist, and even if it does work is
only going to give access to information people have chosen to make available.

But lets not let facts get in the way of fearing the internet.

------
JamieEi
Face recognition is a _really_ hard problem

